# Solihull 100 Audax



## jimboalee (4 Jul 2010)

Solihull 100.

Rode my SWorks.

First INFO wasn’t the inscription on the stone cross. It was the chap’s name on the memorial bench at the foot of a 12% incline.

I’d gone out ahead. A Solihull member had a P*re and most of the peleton stopped to assist. 
A lady from the Beacon CC went off fast from the start. I caught her up just after Hampton Lucy. I went on to reach the first INFO ahead of everyone and stopped to read the half inch tall engraving which wasn’t visible from the road. As I said, the memorial bench was at the foot of a 12% hill. I used my 39 ring for the first and last time to get going up the hill away from the INFO.

That first INFO was the furthest point from HQ. The question’s answer was hardly visible due to the plaque being tarnished, until one was leant over the bench. Can anyone give a reason?

Other than that, the route was a ‘millpool’ and I was on the 53 ring all the way home.

The crowd caught me up at the Stamp Control in Kineton. I got away while they were queuing for drinks.

The next time I saw someone was at the third INFO. It was the lady from the Beacon and another chap wearing an orange and blue cap….? 

I took the direct route back to HQ and arrived in 4hrs 28 mins.
My calc sheet said I should have finished in 4hrs 46mins. I should have taken a second coffee stop somewhere. Kenilworth Starbucks perhaps.


----------



## Banjo (4 Jul 2010)

Sounds l,ike a good day. What was the weather like?, it was pants here until middle of afternoon when the sun made a breakthrough. Felt sorry for one guy that left his glasses at a feed station rode 5 miles out and 5 back to get them and had an off and some gravel rash on the way. Add to that peeing down rain and strong wind I think the guy did well to maintain his sense of humour :-)

I would like to do an audax sometime if I can find one that coincides with a weekend off (I work lots of them on a rota then get weekdays off)


----------



## rh100 (4 Jul 2010)

Sounds great Jimbo.

It was quite blowy today, did it affect you much?

Are these events for club members only or do they open them to anyone? A few weeks back I saw quite a few riders going down to the car park and back near the lake at Hampton, I'm guessing it was some kind of control point.


----------



## vernon (4 Jul 2010)

It is possible to ride an Audax as a guest - there's a £2 or so surcharge to cover your insurance if you aren't an Audax UK member.

I suspect that CTC membership covers the insurance issue but it's best to check with the organiser.

The ride calender is on the Audax UK website.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2010)

vernon said:


> The ride calender is on the Audax UK website.


Here.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> Sounds great Jimbo.
> 
> It was quite blowy today, did it affect you much?
> 
> Are these events for club members only or do they open them to anyone? A few weeks back I saw quite a few riders going down to the car park and back near the lake at Hampton, I'm guessing it was some kind of control point.



The wind was a 15 to 20 mph Sou-westerly.

From the start to Loxley where the first INFO was, it was fairly sheltered and a good 15 mph average was maintained by the fast boys ( club elders ) at the front.

Once the hill south of Loxley was conquered, the route turned NE to be wind assisted all the way through the Stamp control and on to the Third INFO. Average for these sections was around 17.5 WITH STOPS.

From the third INFO to HQ, wind was on the left hand side and I made 16.5ish with a stop in Cubbington for a can of Coke.

The thrilling bit was from Pillerton Hersey through Butlers Marston. The wind was square up my jacksee and my computer was showing 32 ish. Approaching Butlers Marston, there were 30mph limit discs, and I had to touch the brakes and ride through the village at 25 ish. Good job, cus a girl in a Ka almost pulled out of the LH sideroad in the village.

Needless to say, I was occupying 'Dominant' position about 6" from the joint in the tarmac which distinguished the centre of the road; for better visibilty.... I'm not stupid.....


----------



## yello (5 Jul 2010)

Probably the first time I've read 'peleton' and 'audax' in the same report!

I have to admit, your write made me fell a tad nostalgic. Darn sarf, we had the Bluebell Ride 100km audax which I personally took to be my season opener and looked forward to each year.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jul 2010)

vernon said:


> It is possible to ride an Audax as a guest - there's a £2 or so surcharge to cover your insurance if you aren't an Audax UK member.
> 
> I suspect that CTC membership covers the insurance issue but it's best to check with the organiser.
> 
> The ride calender is on the Audax UK website.





ColinJ said:


> Here.



Thanks both


----------



## Philip Whiteman (5 Jul 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Solihull 100.
> 
> 
> A lady from the Beacon CC went off fast from the start. I caught her up just after Hampton Lucy.



That was my ball and chain, she always rides like that.

I rode the 200km Green Heart of England with Richard Greer, also from the Beacon. The wind from Barton-under-Needwood all the way down to Kinver was purgatory. The Green Heart of Englandprovided an easy ride even compared to the Cotswold Expedition. There were only a few hills through this relatively level countryside. Cannock Chase provided the longest climbs which were a drag into the wind. 

After leaving The (not) Battle of Bosworth control, we did not see any other audaxers all day. Although this would probably due to our suicidal audax speed of 29.1kph, resulting in us returning at 3ish. With the wind behind us from Lapworth, we were being blown at 50kph. Not normal speeds for audaxing but it was fun.


----------

